# I'll Be Out Of The Shooting Game For Awhile



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey folks, just letting you know I wont be as active shootin, building, or posting as much for awhile. I had a minor accident today
at work and got electrocuted, and lost the ability to unlock myself from the current until I fell from the ladder and severing a tendon
in my thumb on the way down. I'm ok, but go into day surgery tomorrow to get it reattached. I'm a a painfully slow hunt & peck
type of guy on a keyboard, so will mainly only just be viewing until sorted. I'll still be on daily enjoying and viewing.

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Jeez Sean! I'm glad you're ok! Take care of yourself, get well man.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh man that sucks, wish you a speedy recovery .. And who knows maybe you will have special sling shooting powers after you recover









LGD


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ouch!
Take it easy Sean ....









Glad you're okay.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow man sorry that happened. Glad that worse did not happen!
Hold out for superpowers!
Best, J


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a shock to hear








Seriously though glad it didnt end out worse, hope you get better, and back shooting soon


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

get well soon Sean


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Take care of yourself! We will all be here when you get back!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Hey folks, just letting you know I wont be as active shootin, building, or posting as much for awhile. I had a minor accident today
> at work and got electrocuted, and lost the ability to unlock myself from the current until I fell from the ladder and severing a tendon
> in my thumb on the way down. I'm ok, but go into day surgery tomorrow to get it reattached. I'm a a painfully slow hunt & peck
> type of guy on a keyboard, so will mainly only just be viewing until sorted. I'll still be on daily enjoying and viewing.
> ...


Sean you crazy man, dont worry get some rest and heal! getting hit is fun huh? i remember many years ago the journeymen would sneak up behind us when we were working hot, they would try to scare us so we would make a mistake cross phases and get hit................ the good old days!

get well soon!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Oh man that sucks, wish you a speedy recovery .. And who knows maybe you will have special sling shooting powers after you recover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they say you can manipulate metal after a good hit, so i guess Sean will not be able to hit zero every time!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear, Sean. I'm gonna miss ya for a while. Take it slow and you'll be back together in a while.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm sure you'll have a speedy recovery!Check in when you can.


----------



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

Get well. Hope for a full recovery. Sure glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

thank guys appreciate it


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

please get better soon, ssf just went down 30% after this terrible news and shareholders are in panic

i hope it wasn't your pouch holding thumb mate


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

be sure to take a band set of thera band gold to re attach the tendon . ive been shocked before by 480 v before,( thats what the sticker on the input said, so who know what the real volts are ) but at least i was wearing welding gloves . glad to see all you did was tear the tendon and not become a piece in a kfc bucket . hope you have a speedy recovery and re-hab .


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Take it easy, heal fast, and then come back!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Take care and God bless on your recovery. Who knows, maybe you will have a killer release when the thumb heals.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Get well soon Buddy!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope you get better


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

get well soon m8


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks guys, it's killer not being able to build, shoot, or type.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Heal quickly brother SSer


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, man! I hope you get better soon!!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Sean, heal quickly, you're already charged up for your return.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so hows the healing going for you ?


----------

